# Scolopendra Hardwickei Molt



## Satellite Rob (Jul 11, 2009)

This is the smallest 1 I have.It's the only 1 with a broken pattern.The first 
black band behind the head stops mind body.She stopped eating onlly 4 days 
ago.When I checked her around 5 PM.She had a frosty cloudy sheen to her 
appearance.I checked her at 8:00 PM and she was sprawled out.I checked 
her at 9:00 PM and she was just finishing.I was expecting her to be much 
lighter in color then she was.I thought her orange bands would be almost 
white after her molt.But she is just a few shades lighter then before her molt. 
I can't beleave how fast he or she took to molt.She started to eat her molt 
at 10:45 and it took more than an hour to finish it.


PS:she was a little less than 17 mm before her molt.


Satellite Rob


----------



## beetleman (Jul 11, 2009)

:clap: :drool:...........that's all i have to say.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Hay Pete, 
I never showed you this one.But I told you about this 1 with the incomplete 
black band behind the head.So this is number 5 that you seen.After she 
hardens up i'll her by to show you.If you want.


----------



## ric (Jul 12, 2009)

good looking stuff there rob!


----------



## ranchulas (Jul 12, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: Wish these would become available......Great looking pedes!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi ric, 
Thanks alot.It a great pede.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Hay ranchulas, 
I didn"t give up.I still think I have 3 large gravid females.Hopefully thay will be 
in the hobby soon.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice photos, Rob! :clap:


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 12, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hay ranchulas,
> I didn"t give up.I still think I have 3 large gravid females.Hopefully thay will be
> in the hobby soon.


you definitely have to keep us post on those...


----------



## ranchulas (Jul 12, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hay ranchulas,
> I didn"t give up.I still think I have 3 large gravid females.Hopefully thay will be
> in the hobby soon.


Well, I guess go ahead and put me down for all the babies then.....LOL


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh man, only half a band ....I think I'd put it out of it's misery.  Just kiddin, cool pic, good luck with the rest.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Rick it's a very interesting pede.It's a slow moving pede compared to 
most pedes.It stays visible 50% of the time.It likes to spend alot of time 
climbing on drift wood and cork bark.The seem to be at home just sitting on 
a branch or piece of bark.I would bet in the wild thay do the same.All of my 
S.H. will take food from my tweezer.If thay don't wont to eat.Thay slowing 
move away.Thay can be aggressive.But you really got to piss them off.I can 
even get most of them to eat frozen pinkies.I just put the frozen pinkie in warm 
water to warm them up.Then grab them with tweezers and tap the pede with 
the pinky.Then thay grab it and eat it.Thay haven't refused any type of food 
yet.I've been varying there diet as much as possible.I been feeding them 
roaches,crickets,grubs,locust,silkworms and pinkies.Thay eat anything I give 
them.Thay are a very different and easy to keep pede.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Hay ranchulas and KyuZo, 
I'll keep you posted.I hope to have some good news soon.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros, 
I fixed her.I took a black sharpie marker and completed her band.She was 
getting a inferiority complex.So I had to either fix her or shoot her.You know 
how women are with make up.Now she a happy well adjusted female pede. 
Galapoheros it's alway a pleasure to get a post from you. 

PS:Ah oh.I think it's a female.What if it turns out to be a male.Now I might 
have a bunch of new problems.I might have to go out and buy him a purse. 
Maybe 1 of these days i'll win one of these.

Satellite Rob


----------



## JDeRosa (Jul 12, 2009)

Please breed and sell me one.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Rob- that's a quick molt!  Regarding the climbing, I had a couple of links in the archives showing that very behavior so I figured I had to share.  I think there is even some vague locality info.  These guys are also being used in cancer research- some initial testing on venom shows destruction/slowing of cancer spreading cells.  Unfortunately, no link saved.  If anybody comes across it, I would love to read again.  Cheers...

http://www.wide-aware.com/gallery/v/wildlife/insects/centipede/DSC01202.JPG.html

http://m.flickr.com/photo.gne?id=2985979147&


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm going to give them a little more time before I start tryng to breed them.I 
still think I have 3 on the verge of laying eggs.So we will give them a little 
more time.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 13, 2009)

yea, take your time and be patient, don't want to risk losing any.  

btw, i was thinking... you should make a container with a screen in the middle (the grid should be smaller than the centipedes so that they can't go thru, but big enough for them to stick their antennae over to feel the pede on the other side).  
IF their reaction is calm and friendly, then you can introduce them to each other 
if not, then simply don't put them together, duh! 

altho, don't just introduce them once, but maybe at least 2-3 times, because sometime, even tho they are female and male, they may not be ready to mate yet so that might be why they may not be interested.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 13, 2009)

Sc heros is a diff pede but I'll say what I've done when putting those together, I guess it could help.  I've had a few tangle up, not many though.  It seems like when that happens people just sit back and go "oh no, not that!"  But I've separated them every time with no deaths.  I've used a chopstick and tongs.  I keep their heads from getting close to the other(avoiding bites) with the chopstick and at the same time, grab a pede with the tongs while working a pede off the other with the chopstick, using two tongs would prob be better, I just haven't done it that way.  I've seen bad bites and deep stabs with a lot of bleeding but the few all recovered just fine.  But, I know it's a diff species, a bunch of unknowns.  Also, personally, ...just me, if I had 10 or more of those, I wouldn't worry too much about losing one or two even though they were expensive because the pay off could be 20, 30, or even a lot more!  Easy for me to say, haha, so, I understand.  The grid thing sounds like a good, careful start to me.  But who knows, maybe what you're doing might be best, just patience and waiting to see if those fat ones blow some egg bubbles.  I only know some stuff about heros pedes and egg laying has been pretty random.  I used to think the end of May was like clockwork but I was wrong.  And I wonder how seasonal those are when it comes to egg laying, I wonder if they would get thrown off, seasonally because of where they are from(?)  Maybe it doesn't matter as long as conditions are OK.  Guess all you can do is just mess around with it and see what happens.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 13, 2009)

Rob, 
how many do you have?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Buddy,

Sure When I come down tommorow Ill take her off your hands for ya...........  

Great photo's by the way...... :clap:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi zonbonzovi, 
I've never seen a pede thst likes to climb as much as Hardwickei.I'm starting 
to think thay might be semi arboreal.Thank for the pictures and thanks for 
posting.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros and KyuZo, 
I already made a separater for the females tank.It will slide into the females 
tank.It will stop the male from running loose in the females tank.But it will let 
the male get his nose and his antennas in the females side.It also has a 
sliding door.So I can let the male in when I think there ready.I'm 95% sure 
that I have 3 males.Thay show all the male tendencies.Once I put him in the 
tank.He should sense the female and this way I can watch to see if there are 
any signs that thay want to interact.This way when I feel there ready.I'll 
open the door and i'll try to be ready for any negative actions.Hopefully 
everything will go textbook and i'll have some Hardwickei to sell.If the females 
shows any aggression.I'll try the next male.I've been getting ready for this 
for a while.I just don't want to start sacrificing males.I wish I new if thay had 
a breeding season or will thay breed anytime.Theres no place to get any info 
on them.Thats about it.By the way I have 12 and there all doing great.It's a 
very easy to keep pede and I haven't had any surprizes yet.I also live in 
south florida and I think our climates are pretty close to the same.Not 
exactly.But close.Well got to go.Thanks for the interest and the post.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Joe, 
I'll pack her up and have her waiting for you.Sure I will ha ha ha!!!I will see 
tomorrow.I hope thay got Malaysia in.Thanks for the post


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Galapoheros and KyuZo,
> I already made a separater for the females tank.It will slide into the females
> tank.It will stop the male from running loose in the females tank.But it will let
> the male get his nose and his antennas in the females side.It also has a
> ...


Hi Rob, 
wow, sound like you got everything set up professionally and ready for action.  I am glad that they were put in your hands.  If they were to end up in a pet shop, some would have end due to a lack of a better care and then sold to people to that don't have the heart to breed them.
even if you fail, i don't think that i would be able to do any better.  
good luck man and i'll keep my fingers cross for ya.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey,

I always prepare a small water tank if pedes grab each other to bite.
In case anything unexpected happens (and pedes attach to each other) i take both pedes and dive them a short time into the water, then they usually get loose again. That worked for S. cingulata before.

Guess I will try to mate my S. hardwickei this autumn.
Good luck!

BTW: I keep my hardwickei very hot because temperature rises up to 36/37 degrees celsius where they come from (I use an additional heating lamp).
In addition to that I don't water the bowl and let it overflood (as usual) - actually I rather mist their enclosure as if they had a rain period. The enclosure is overflooded after misting, but I keep them on termite burrowing substrate and sand - it dries out very fast, at least because I keep them hot. That's how I avoid wet substrate and fungus.

It's funny they don't run away from water (like other pedes do). 
Hope I could help a bit.

EDIT: Pictures of my enclosures:











Regards,
Turgut


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

the small water tank thing sound like a good idea.

however the thing about keeping them toasty is kinda dangerous.  you can end up with dead specimens if you forget to kill the heat when need to, or the tank dry out too fast and you might forget to give them water for a few hours (and that might be fatal too).


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

also, S. hardwickei came from india correct? where there are lots of rice field, jungle, plants, rain, and high humidity?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi KyuZo, 
I've been doing my homework on S.H.The little bit of info i've found hasn't 
helped much.There was 1 guy from the U.K.That had a wild caught S.H. lay a clutch of eggs and thay when full term with the mother.He had 34 and sold 
them in less than a week.I've emailed him a couple of times.But he has not got back to me about it.Some people don't like to share there info.But I will 
keep trying.If there is anyone out there?That any info that might be helpfull. 
Please make a post or email me.I would be happy to share info with you.Our 
if anyone finds any info online about S.Hardwickei.Please post the website. It 
has really been a challenge trying to get any info on them.So any info would 
truely be appreciated.Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 14, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> the small water tank thing sound like a good idea.
> 
> however the thing about keeping them toasty is kinda dangerous.  you can end up with dead specimens if you forget to kill the heat when need to, or the tank dry out too fast and you might forget to give them water for a few hours (and that might be fatal too).


They are both doing well, very active - and I care for all pedes regularly, so I don't see a big danger in drying out. Of course: If you plan enclosures for minimum maintenance this could be a bad idea. I always ensure the water bowl is filled, just in case (but I don't overflood it).

Misting and heat raise humidity.

I only keep the heat for a certain time, then it cools down.
The old stories about centipedes drying out extremely fast is still around: I kept and still keep a lot of specimen and species - and I only had a very few drying out - and that was only because of the "bad climate" in cricket boxes (not the ones i provide heat in glass terrariums).
Just an example: If you don't look for your pede in a relatively dry environment - let's say - for two weeks, then it's possible they dry out, but to me the solution wouldn't be moist substrate, but caring for your pedes regularly to ensure they have access to water all the time. 

Most deaths were results of fungus, brown flies and/or moist substrate.
Regarding hardwickei: As far as I know they are caught in rainy seasons (when they come out) despite of temperature outside. One of my hardwickei is always on the surface, even at daytime when it's hot. if I touch the pede, it gets mad - that's why I guess it's doing well. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

Turgut, sorry if the way i said it seemed like it was bad the way you keep them, but that was not my intention, i was just saying that more care should be taken when keeping them too warm and keeping them drier.  

however, you sounded like you are very attentive to your pedes, so that's really good.  

btw, those are very nice setups you got there, you should be very proud.    

as for me, i like to keep half of my tank moist and half dry with a water dish.  
I keep the water dish on the dry side of the tank.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey,

don't worry, i only wanted to explain in detail, because I don't want people to think they can keep pedes totally dry and in same care intervals as usual. 
In my experience the most important thing is size of enclosure.
The bigger it is the better you can regulate climate.

BTW: I didn't know someone had a succesful clutch of S. hardwickei.
Are there any pedeling-pictures around?

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Turgut, 
I keep them at 85 degrees fahrenheit 8:00 AM to 9:00 PM and at 78 degrees  
fahrenheit from 9:00 PM to 8:00 AM.But I don't used a light as a heat source. 
Thats what  the thermostat that controlls the west side of the house are set 
at.Since my sons move out a couple of year ago.Nobody live on that side of 
the house.Except the spiders + pedes that are in premolt and those that i'm
breeding at the time.The rest of my T's,scorps and pedes stay a my business 
This way I can work on my bugs after I get my crews out.I use 10 gal fish 
tanks for breeding.I use a cocosoft and potting soil mixture.1 side of the tank 
I keep moist and the otrher side I keep dry.I keep some rocks,gray slate,cork 
bark half hollows,drift wood and silk plants + vines in there tanks.Thay really 
like to streach out on the drift wood and thay spend equal time on the wet + 
dry substrate.I was thinking about changing over to real plants.But I alway 
trouble keeping them alive.My tanks look alot like yours.The only real 
differance is I use wood for them to climb on and thay seem to like it.If the 
guy that produced the Hardhickei pedelings from a WC pede ever answers my 
emails.I will pass the info to you.Turgut thanks for the info and have a great 
day. 

PS:After my large females molt.How long would you wait before you would 
try to breed them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd wait to see the molted pede chase down live prey again.  Maybe then you know they're all hardened up enough not to be afraid.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

I would wait until she is ready to eat.  feed her up real good, then once she refuses to eat, then it's safe to introduce the male because you'll know that she is not in it for the meal (male).


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 14, 2009)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey,
> 
> don't worry, i only wanted to explain in detail, because I don't want people to think they can keep pedes totally dry and in same care intervals as usual.
> In my experience the most important thing is size of enclosure.
> ...


Yes!  I always see folks keeping them in smallish containers, which I suppose is great for large collections, but mine have always been more active when floor space hasn't been as restricted.  As you say, it's much easier to regulate climate & grow live plants.


----------



## szappan (Jul 14, 2009)

:clap: :clap:    Great pics Satellite Rob!  Love that incomplete band!     These pics are _really_ tempting me to add this species to my "must have" list.

Some really great insights in this thread, we really should have a "scolopendra mating" sticky.

PS: Great terrarium Turgut!  Wow!  _I_ wouldn't mind living in there!


----------



## burmish101 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a thought about breeding but wouldnt clipping the fang tips solve all the problems if distinguishing sexes is difficult? I understand how that can come across to fellow pede lovers and all lol but please view it in a scientific manner.


----------



## Comatose (Jul 15, 2009)

God I want one...


----------



## Steven (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Turgut, Satellite Rob
been a long time  
both very nice pictures !!!


peterbourbon said:


> BTW: I keep my hardwickei very hot because temperature rises up to 36/37 degrees celsius where they come from


don't forgot the temperatures 50cm underneath rocks don't get "that" much influence by the rising global temps , i wouldn't keep them warmer then 28°C,... just my opinion.

*edit 
Ow yeah,... please share some pling-pictures if anyone has a clutch,... dying to find out how they look.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros, 
I was not talking about breeding this S.Hardwickei.I was ment 1 of my larger 
female.I usually wait at least 2 weeks before I try to feed them after thay 
molt.I will prabably wait 4 to 6 after thay molt.Then try i'll to breed them.This 
1 i'm not sure of the sex.So it would be risky to try to breed it.Most of my 
friends are telling me to put 2 togather and see what happens.But thats not 
the way I do things.I trying to eliminate as much risk as possibly.For all I 
know.Thay might be able to live communally.It would be great to put 6 in a 
50 gal tank and just let them be pedes.But i'm not going to be the first to try. 
It's easy for my friends to say give it a try.Because it's not there investment. 
So i'm going to just take my time and do it right.I will not risk losing or injuring 
any of my pedes.Hay Galapoheros have a great day and thanks for the post.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi zonbonzovi, 
Most of my bugs live in much smaller containers.Just the ones i'm planning on 
breeding live in large tank.Because between my T's,scorps and pedes.I just 
don't have enough the room.I might be adding a couple more breeding tanks. 
But not at the present time.Thanks for your post.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi szappan and Comatose, 
Thay are a great pede and I hope to make them available in the future.I will 
be updating the pictures soon.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi burmish101, 
I wish it was that easy.But I would never clip the fangs of any of my pedes. 
But thanks for the idea and the post.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 15, 2009)

clipping off the fangs will make it harder for them to eat because they use their fangs to grip (or hold) onto their food while eating.  

it would also add stress

something that i have thought about before, but no


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hay KyuZo, 
I agree with you and it's something I would never do.But I do appreciate the 
idea and the time someone took to post.Just because I don't agree with him. 
He still entitled to his opinion.I would never be the cause of undue stress to 
any of my pedes.KyuZo thanks for your post.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Steven, 
I don't have any pictures of the pedelings.Thay were advertised as S.Hardwickei pedelings from 
3 to 5 CM's.A friend in the UK tried to buy some.But thay sold out fast.I've been emailing 
the guy who was selling them.But he has not returned any of my email yet.If I get a 
responce from my emails?I would be happy to pass the info to you.The only thing that I 
was told was.It came from a wild caught pede and he had 34 of them to sell.Thay were 
3 to 5 CM's and thay sold out fast.Steven it was great to here from you and I will email 
you any updates I get.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 16, 2009)

Hay guys i'm just updating the pictures.I been 5 days since she molted and 
her are back to normal.So here thay are.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool, but you forgot the make-up today.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 17, 2009)

She just finished removing her makeup.Then she brushed her coxosternal 
toothplate and went to bed.Thats why the pictures are so dark.I didn't want 
to wake with a bright flash.I just took some fast pictures and gave her a little 
goodnight kiss on the cephalic plate.


----------



## ranchulas (Jul 20, 2009)

Still can't get over how nice these pedes look!!!! Wish some CB from Europe would get here ....NOW!!!!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi ranchulas, 
I saw Todd today and he took some pictures of 1 my pedes.It was a 8 inch 
S.Hardwickei that he will be putting on his My Flicker site.He already put 1 of 
these fresh molt pictures up there and he will be adding the 8 incher in a 
couple of days.In the near future I will be making a new S.Hardwickei thread 
and i'll be putting a couple up at a time and i'll change to new Hardwikei once 
or twice a week.So watch for it.


----------



## ranchulas (Jul 21, 2009)

Ill be waiting! Just LMK when you need a babysitter. LOL


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Rob every time I see these guys they make my jaw drop!!!!!!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 22, 2009)

Hay Joe i'll bring a couple to show you on tuesday.See you then.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 23, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hay Joe i'll bring a couple to show you on tuesday.See you then.


Awesome................


----------

